# Online bible store?



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 27, 2007)

I was looking for an online bible store that sells nice leather KJV bibles. I was wondering if any of you know of any good sites?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 27, 2007)

How about... http://www.bibles-direct.com/ ?


----------

